# Does everbody shoot a HOYT??



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

They must be good cause everybodys pics i see in here the majority are hoyts! I think my next bow will be a hoyt ,all yours look good!!! :teeth: :thumbs_up


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

Only the smart people do.


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

*Champion Wolverine, Diablo*

I shoot a Champion Wolverine and soon I will be shooting a Diablo. I would like to try a Hoyt just to see how they compare to what I am shooting.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

I am now shooting my 4th Hoyt and cannot imagine shooting anything else.


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

Ha, well, I'll just say this, I had the chance to shoot for Mathews...which meant free stuff...  but I chose to purchase Hoyt, I have shot both and I just shoot the Hoyt best, nothing against Mathews....I just like Hoyt!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hunting Goddess ,your the bomb and pretty smart tooooooo :shade: 
If you are not shooting HOYT you should be , 
( GET HOYT , GET SERIOUS )


----------



## HunterSmith (Feb 24, 2005)

I bought my first Hoyt in april. I dont want to say the names of my other bows. But I will say they dont come close to my Hoyt. Alot of people say Hoyt is all talk. If you shoot one you will know what all the talk is about!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Hunting Goddess said:


> Ha, well, I'll just say this, I had the chance to shoot for Mathews...which meant free stuff...  but I chose to purchase Hoyt, I have shot both and I just shoot the Hoyt best, nothing against Mathews....I just like Hoyt!


i like my Hoyt bows too  i wouldnt trade them for the world . but for FREE stuff and bows from Mathews i have to say i would have chosen Mathews.. :mg:  

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## danboy (Jan 11, 2005)

no but they should :smile:


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

Everybody who is anybody!! :wink: 

If you look at the Hottest Archer and Better than Hottest Archer threads, it does appear that the Hottest Women archers shoot Hoyt by a landslide victory! And yes HuntingGoddess is one of the finest!! :tongue:


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*does everybody shoot a Hoyt*

Um!! No everyone doesnt. Have shot them. Nice bows. As well as the Matthews. But alot of my friends buy Hoyt and Matthews for the name. And not the fit. Hoyt and Matthews attract alot of people that way. Which is a good thing for them. If there line of bows were junk!!! They wouldnt keep on selling the way they do. Its all on preferance.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I do... becuase that's what my pro shop sold me. I told them I had never owned a bow before, was on a budget, and wanted them to set me up for deer hunting this fall. The first bow they showed me was a $350 PSE. That was actually way under my budget. When I asked what he would show me if I wanted to step up from that he showed me a Hoyt Ultrasport. It was in my price range, $50 under my limit. I liked it,and told him I'd take it. Just to give me some perspective he then showed me the Ultramag, which is the next step up from the Ultrasport. It was $50 over my self imposed limit. I chose the Ultrasport, but he didn't have one in a 30" draw. He told me if I would come back in two weeks he'd have one, and he'd $50 off for my trouble. I asked him to take the $50 off of the Ultramag, and I'd take that the same day. He did... and I love the bow. I'm shooting far better than I ever expected to be just three months into my new hobby.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't you mean does ANYBODY shoot a Hoyt?
We have a Hoyt distributor in our state and yet almost no one buys them. At our last 2 FITA shoots only 1 Hoyt cracked the top 10 between the 2 shoots. 
Everyone is shooting Bowtech, Mathews or AR's (which took 1 + 2 in the last FITA)
Even the top women who has a Hoyt is getting a Bowtech.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I switched from Hoyt to Mathews this spring. I love my new Switchback!

I have nothing against Hoyt they make a fine bow. Just wanted something that fit my shooting style a little better. The SB does that and is Heaven to shoot!


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

Only Hoyt for me now, after shooting 6 other brands of bows over 20 plus years nothing else compares to Hoyt :teeth:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Hoyt*

They make an awesome bow, for many years I thought they were the only bow to shoot,I did the opposite of the goddess :embarasse I shot Hoyt and left them to pay full price for a Mathews and I am shooting the best scores ever now, I wouldnt part with my LX for anything right now.We had a shoot this weekend , a big state shoot I took 2 nickels and still placed 2nd I have never had a more forgiving bow.This is 1 mans opinion :wink:


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I love mine and after seeing all of the mathews limbs that blew up or cracked over the years,i have NEVER heard of a set of xt series limbs blowing up.  :shade: 

I know that everybody thats shooting hoyts here are doing very good with them in the 3-d shoots so far this season. :shade: 

Anybody got some pics of a hoyt with xt limbs on it that blew up??Lets see your pics.





............I thought not :zip:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I had an Ultratec for about a week, I just could not get along with the handle/riser!! They are good bows, no doubt, I just couldnt get used to it....easton94


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

*H**t*

I can't even say the word!


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

I used to shoot a Hoyt, but since I got my BowTechs it just hung on the wall so I sold it.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

SWITCHBACK


----------



## metcalf34 (Sep 4, 2004)

I see you shoot a Pearson now. If you haven't checked out the Pearson/McPherson line lately you should. Everyone else is! 

www.benpearson.com


----------



## hoyt_power (Jun 2, 2004)

Mathews...who? 
never heard of em


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Hoyt? Ack*

Bowtech all the way!


----------



## J-Man (May 24, 2005)

*not everybody*

I have shot hoyt bows till this year. The cam&1/2 system is great. This year I wanted to try Bowtech with the new binary cam system so I did and I love it. Shoots great very forgiving and blazing fast. You just have to shoot what feels best in your hand and your confident in. Thats Bowtech for me!!!!!


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

*Try the McPherson Line*

Do yourself a favor and find a shop that carrys Hoyt and McPherson and compare the two together...

I was shooting this setup last year...

04 Vipertec
04 UltraTec w/ XT 3000 Limbs


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

*This Year.... 2005*

This year and for a long long time

It will be:
2005 Bishop w/ hurrican cams with the stop peg
2005 Edge w/ hurrican cams with the stop peg

Like I said do yourself a favor and shoot them both side by side...
Pearson/McPherson is the sleeper for now...


----------



## KaRaYzEE (May 31, 2005)

hoyt makes some nice bows...although i dont have one i used to have an ultratec, i tried stiking with it but rlly didnt fit what i liked. i recently changed to the martin cougar III and definatly do not regret it


----------



## PSEbowman (May 30, 2005)

If you are going to shoot 3D you better get somthing more than a switchback. how in the world would you ever get any forgivness out of that. i shoot PSE because i kinda have to with the team i shoot with. my team only shoots PSE or Hoyt... and Bow RECK i have seen 3 fold in half like a taco in the last year. one of the dealers around here said that they might stop carrying them if it continued to happen b/c it mad them look bad


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Hoyt's*

Why, YES, YES I do shoot a Hoyt :wink: I fact I shoot 2 Hoyt's:


----------



## Aussiebowhunter (Nov 18, 2003)

Hoyt rules the 3D's in my home state. Marcus forgot to mention that


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Longevity is what counts*

Who else has been producing top line bows since the 50"s ?
I'm setting up my first brand new 05 protec Xt 3000 w/spiral cams in camo for all around target shooting and hunting. I don't know any other manufacturer that can consistently provide equipment that can compete at any shooters level.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I shot Hoyts in the 80's, When I got back into shooting a year ago. I looked at them and did not like the feel. So I purchased a Matthews SwitchBack early this year.

I love the SwitchBack. 

One thing is for sure Hoyt does make a great product.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mathews is the "thing" around central VA. Therefor I shoot a Martin. :cocktail:


----------



## Pengsylvania (Mar 9, 2005)

*hoyts*

went 3d shooting on saturday. three of us were shooting hoyts and one was shooting mathews. the guy shooting the mathews was saying that he likes the mathews but watching us shooting our hoyts so good, he was thinking about getting a hoyt target bow and using his mathews as a backup. 

you may also want to try the new darton tempest extreme...i tell you..that bow is a pretty nice shooting bow. i love shooting my hoyts but i also enjoy shooting the darton tempest extreme. mine will be in this week sometimes. i will post pics after i have everything together.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

PSEbowman said:


> If you are going to shoot 3D you better get somthing more than a switchback. how in the world would you ever get any forgivness out of that. i shoot PSE because i kinda have to with the team i shoot with. my team only shoots PSE or Hoyt... and Bow RECK i have seen 3 fold in half like a taco in the last year. one of the dealers around here said that they might stop carrying them if it continued to happen b/c it mad them look bad


Great post...filled with garbage.

I'm calling you out on this one. Prove to this forum that you *SAW* 3 BowTech bows "fold in half like a taco" in the last year. What shop did they come from and what were the circumstances?

I have yet to see a damaged BowTech. I have yet to send one back. I have yet had to replace even a limb due to any problem.

Fold in half? I beg you to prove this false allegation.
Statements like this lead to problems in your AT future my friend. For having 8 posts, you sure are starting off on the wrong foot.

Let me have it PSEbowman. With that in your name, I'm certain to believe your claims of bows having problems!

Jon


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Aussiebowhunter said:


> Hoyt rules the 3D's in my home state. Marcus forgot to mention that


Yeah ONE hoyt shooter wins a tournament and they rule huh?
How did it go at that one?

Hoyt
AR
Bowtech
Bowtech
Mathews

Yes I think that was correct



> If you are going to shoot 3D you better get somthing more than a switchback. how in the world would you ever get any forgivness out of that.


You idiot. 
The Switchback just shot a World Target record at 70m, you know, that's like twice as far as a long 3D shot.


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

in my state in 3 out of 4 3-d shoots hoyt placed 1st and second in all-oh ya, and mathews wasnt the the third.................hoyt rocks!!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

ill_hoyt_ya said:


> in my state in 3 out of 4 3-d shoots hoyt placed 1st and second in all-oh ya, and mathews wasnt the the third.................hoyt rocks!!


So, the bow does the shooting?? hmmmm?


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

ya


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Now I gotta go buy a Hoyt?? maybe thats what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking at the Mathews site Hoyt must not be doing to well. The Mathews forum is swamped with exhoyt shooters


----------



## Aussiebowhunter (Nov 18, 2003)

Hoyt actually won all division except TRAD at the last 3D shoot


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Not everyone.........yet*

Well for one thing I've had my new Hoyt Protec for 5 or 6 days now and I still can't shoot it cuz the guy on ebay that I bought the new Scope from doesn't think it's necessary to responds to his email or mail me the dag nab scope!
And there's no point in taking it to my local pro shop to be tuned without the dag nab scope now is there! That means I have to shoot my old................... Hoyt................Or I could Shoot My.............................. sons................................Hoyt!..............................or I could borrow my son in laws........................................Hoyt......................oh hell whats the use I might as well call George and ask if I can shoot his.................................................................................................................................................................................Bowtech?...................................................................................................................................................Nah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Id rather stay in........................


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Why?*

OK here's scenario:

You buy a bow on some internet site, (in this case I bought one of those Pro Tec bows saving myself about 200.00 from the cost at my local pro shop.)
Next I buy a new HHA adjustable site with BSA red dot scope from some other internet site, again undercutting my local pro shop. Then I call my local pro shop and tell them what i did and also that I want them to tune it up, mount the sites and provide me a new rest. Oh yeah and make it stop that click when you draw it back.

AND THEY SAY WHAT TO ME?

a. YES
B. NO
C. THAT WILL RUN ABOUT FIFTY BUCKS AND TAKE ME ABOUT AN HOUR.
But I'm only available tommorow.
D. HELL NO 
E. NONE OF THE ABOVE.


My pro shop answered 
......................
,..............
............
........
......
.....
..
.
See,
Sea,
Si,
C.
And that's one more reason to buy no other bow.
Call your Mathews, Bowtec, Ben Pearson, AR shop and see if you get the same treatment.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Aussiebowhunter said:


> Hoyt actually won all division except TRAD at the last 3D shoot


Yeah the 3 of you did well. 
Possibly the last 3 Hoyt shooters left in this state.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*last three in the state*

What state is that?
The state of confusion?


----------



## bober23 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bowtech, is cool


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

franklin3 said:


> OK here's scenario:
> 
> You buy a bow on some internet site, (in this case I bought one of those Pro Tec bows saving myself about 200.00 from the cost at my local pro shop.)
> Next I buy a new HHA adjustable site with BSA red dot scope from some other internet site, again undercutting my local pro shop. Then I call my local pro shop and tell them what i did and also that I want them to tune it up, mount the sites and provide me a new rest. Oh yeah and make it stop that click when you draw it back.
> ...


I wouldn't shun you nor charge you any different than I charge the deluge of folks who shop at Bass Pro Shops to save the extra $5.00 per dozen arrows just to come to me to cut them and glue insets in and charge them $7.50 for that service. If they'd bought the arrows from me to start, they'd save $2.50 in the long run because I don't charge a penny to cut arrows or glue in inserts and provide field points as well.

Alot of folks don't understand that things bought in a pro-shop usually are mounted and setup for FREE, it is included in the cost. When you buy from another place, we are usually glad to set them up for you at an hourly charge. Heck, I get alot of business from the local Bass Pro Shops because those guys couldn't setup a bow if their lives depended on it!

In this day and age of internet sales, pro-shops better embrace the setup business or go out of business quickly!

Jon


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmm. . . . let's have a look at the bow rack . . .

1 PSE (kid's bow)
2 Martin (my and my buddie's first bows)
4 Hoyt (my most recent three plus a friend's one)

Looks like the Hoyt's have it!

Actually I think there are plenty of other real good bows out there that are probably just as good . . . but when it comes down to spending my hard earned bucks it seems that they dollars always end up going to Salt Lake City . . .


----------



## TeamMartin (Aug 6, 2003)

"Does everbody shoot a HOYT??"


YES


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*Not Everyone!*

Let Me Start By Saying If Everyone Shoots A Hoyt. Why Are There So Many Bow Companies In The Market Today? I Am Not Trying To Bash Anyone. But That Is Seriously A Pathetic Jesture. Besides It Is Not The Pacticular Bow Some One Shoots That Makes Them Good. You Can Take Any Top Archer And Put Any Kind Of Bow In There Hands (bowtech,hoyt,mathews,pearson, Etc....) And They Would Out Shoot Most Everyone Of Us. I Owned Many Different Kind Of Bows Ranging From Jennings, Hoyts, High Country, And Mathews. I Could Shoot Them About All The Same. It Is Not The Bows!!!!!!!!!! It Is The Shooter!!!!!!!!!!! To Many People Think It Is The Bows. That Is Where They All Make The Mistake! I Don't Care What Kind Of Bow Anyone One Shoots, I Know That If I Can't Hit What I Am Aiming At It Is My Fault 95% Of The Time. The Other 5% May Be To Equipment Failure. So, I Don't Care To Much About What Brand Of Bow Someone Shoots. If I Get Beat On The 3-d Range By Some One That Is Shooting A Different Brand Of Bow Than I Am Shooting. I Definately Know That It Was Not That Pacticular Bow That Beat Me. It Was The Person Pulling Back The String! I Just Think This Is A Really Silly Post. Just Wanted To Add My 2 Cents. Thanks!


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*clouded images*

Let me qualify my statements with the following.
I have shot my freinds Bowtech and have to say without exception that bow is the smoothest draw I ever felt. If I were not such a fanatic when it comes to longevity and proven history I might well be shooting a Bowtech today. I also have never shot a Mathews or an AR. My position is based solely on my limited experience and philosophy that if it works don't muck with it.
You might point out some tradeoffs I have made. Track record and history for innovation and IBO speed?
I ride a Honda dirtbike too an XR400 jetted and piped so it breathes better, There are a lot of other makes that have more HP but none that can compare with them over the long run.
When was the last time you saw anyone pull out a 10yr old or 20, or 30 year old bow? Who was the maker?
We all have our criteria and likes and dislikes. There's a manufacturer out there for everyone you just have to find the one that fits you.


----------



## Kman (Jan 29, 2005)

*Hoyt*

Ok I shoot a hoyt pro elite for target and just love it. Its as fine a bow as you could ever want. But on the other hand I shoot a outback for 3D and hunting. After shooting different bows these were the bows that fit me best. There are alot of nice bows out there. But its all what feels best to shoot. Everyones a little different just like the bows are a little different.

Kevin :thumbs_up


----------



## Goldring (Apr 10, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Don't you mean does ANYBODY shoot a Hoyt?
> We have a Hoyt distributor in our state and yet almost no one buys them. At our last 2 FITA shoots only 1 Hoyt cracked the top 10 between the 2 shoots.
> Everyone is shooting Bowtech, Mathews or AR's (which took 1 + 2 in the last FITA)
> Even the top women who has a Hoyt is getting a Bowtech.


You live in a lovely country. Funny how much things change in diffrent regional, state, country locations. Pro-Shops do not carry Bowtech's around here, because they do not sell for whatever the reason. I tried an Allegiance in Knoxville, and did not care for it. People here, are dropping Mathews in favor of Hoyt. I know, I did not like the SB I had.
Yet if you go up the road, everything is different.

Back on Topic.
Yes I shoot Hoyt. 
Life is Short. Might as well, have the Best.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Does everyone shoot a Hoyt?

No, I don't.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

No not everybody shoots Hoyt, I shoot Mathews Switchback. I've owned a Hoyt, but It didn't agree with me. Good bows though, just not a Mathews.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Love my Ultra-Tec for 3-D & my Super-Tec for hunting. :wink:


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope! Mathews SQ2!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Goldring said:


> Funny how much things change in diffrent regional, state, country locations.


YEp and the funny thing is that only 2 years ago this was Hoyt/PSE country. The Hoyt's are being dropped big time, despite having a local dealer. 
I'm sure it will change again, always does, but I doubt it will happen anytime soon.


----------



## franklin3 (May 18, 2005)

*Wheres my site*

Well my scope finally arrived and the seller had an acceptable reason for not having contacted me or sent it. It was a family motorcycle tragedy of the kind we never like to hear about. I offered my sincerest apologies and condolences to the family. Sometimes no matter what I do I manage to stick at least one foot in my mouth. Well he sent the sight and the shoot goes on.
Now I'm waiting for my new Schaffer Tec1 rest.


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

I`ve owened several Hoyts. I own two now. But it seems like I can shoot one better than the other. Is it the shooter or is it the bow ?


----------



## Full Draw (Apr 27, 2005)

*Does everyone shoot a Hoyt?*

Most definately not. Have been into archery since 1965 and have had the good fortune of shooting most of the top brands out there at one time or the other. Have had good service from Martin, Jennings, Bear, Hoyt,and Mathews.
However, my most consistent,most durable and most reliable bow has been Mathews. I first switched to Mathews because of the light weight and quietness. These characteristics are important to me because I use my bows for hunting mostly. My personal preference will continue to be Mathews until I find something that suits my needs better. Yes ,I've shot Bow Tech, Hoyt, PSE, AR, Darton, and McPherson. Each are fine bows. Just don't meet my standards. Face it guys, we are all different. Celibrate that fact because if we all had to have the same thing we'd be killing each other over the same woman/man. All I say is "Shoot 'em til it Hoyts" and have a good time.


----------



## Goldring (Apr 10, 2005)

Marcus said:


> YEp and the funny thing is that only 2 years ago this was Hoyt/PSE country. The Hoyt's are being dropped big time, despite having a local dealer.
> I'm sure it will change again, always does, but I doubt it will happen anytime soon.



Aint that the Truth. the "in" things always change. Here it's Mathews being dropped. Over the years here it has been. First PSE then HCA, then Hoyt, then Mathews followed by Bowtech, now Hoyt again. 
I wonder what will be the "in" bow next year.?
Lots of loyal PSE shooters here. Who knows. If they would stop shaggin their dealers and up their speed ,they might have a shot at the title. Atleast for around a year or so. :embarasse 

I'll just stick with Hoyt.


----------



## MEarchernut (Dec 21, 2004)

Not everybody - just everybody who likes to WIN.............. :shade: :wink: :wink: :shade:


----------



## ind_buck_fever (May 26, 2004)

more than i figured..........

slow bows must be the latest trend :mg:


----------



## PON (May 31, 2005)

I just bought my Ultratec and I rather love it. Super fast and smooth. Looks cool to with the competition colours.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

And I always thought it was the person behind the string that won the tournaments and such. Hmmmph...shows you what I know. :smile:


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

No, I prefer a straight riser.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 25, 2003)

I switched over to Hoyt a few months ago and gotta say, best move I ever made. VTEC and ULTRATEC, man they are awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

well Far Beit for me to stay away from a hot topic like this one ......

Someone had stated above .....


> I love mine and after seeing all of the mathews limbs that blew up or cracked over the years,i have NEVER heard of a set of xt series limbs blowing up.
> 
> I know that everybody thats shooting hoyts here are doing very good with them in the 3-d shoots so far this season.
> 
> ...


well I just got my bow back from the shop ...because my XT 2000 limbs had begun to come apart ...and HOYT sent me brand spankin new ones for my Super Tec...... So yes it does happen 

Now ... I belong to a team of 7 ....... all But 2 of us shoot Hoyts 

Super Tec
Super Tec 
Turbo Tec 
Turbo Tec 
Pro Elite
--------

these are our 3d bows 


At least one of those is riding Hoyts shooting Staff Train .... who Happens to be Canadian Indoor Champion this year 

the Other Members that dont shoot Hoyt... One is on the pro shooting Staff for Bow-tech .... Canadian Outdooor Champ last year overall and IBO Junior Champ for the last 2 years .... The Other is past Canadian outdoor Champ and he is riding the Matthews Train.

I chose a Super Tec because it the most comfortable for me ..... I dont like a huge Brace ... I like the spirals .... and I like the 55% let-off .....


----------



## arrwflngr (Aug 27, 2003)

Marcus said:


> You idiot.
> The Switchback just shot a World Target record at 70m, you know, that's like twice as far as a long 3D shot.





Didn't Dave Cousins just set the 70m world record with a 356 at the world team trials. Oh by the way, he shoots a HOYT!

He also dominated the entire tourney taking 1st place by a considerable margin. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!

I'm pretty sure Braden Gellenthian Took 2nd place at that tourney. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!


----------



## Lynx_NZ (Sep 29, 2004)

Used to, now I shoot a Martin


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

arrwflngr said:


> Didn't Dave Cousins just set the 70m world record with a 356 at the world team trials. Oh by the way, he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> He also dominated the entire tourney taking 1st place by a considerable margin. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Braden Gellenthian Took 2nd place at that tourney. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!



So I take it you shoot a Hoyt?


----------



## Goldring (Apr 10, 2005)

arrwflngr said:


> Didn't Dave Cousins just set the 70m world record with a 356 at the world team trials. Oh by the way, he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> He also dominated the entire tourney taking 1st place by a considerable margin. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Braden Gellenthian Took 2nd place at that tourney. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!



Yep, Buy a Switcback, and you will Switch......... back.


----------



## Brown Dog (Oct 18, 2003)

*Looks Good*

If them Hoyt's look good, I would run out and but one. If they look good, they must shoot good.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

arrwflngr said:


> Didn't Dave Cousins just set the 70m world record with a 356 at the world team trials. Oh by the way, he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> He also dominated the entire tourney taking 1st place by a considerable margin. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!
> 
> I'm pretty sure Braden Gellenthian Took 2nd place at that tourney. Oh by the way he shoots a HOYT!


I used to shoot a Hoyt (wasn't a top of the line, but it was still a Hoyt). I shot it for spots. I can't say I had anything about it much I didn't like except the handles. Now...I'm the proud owner of two Mathews. A Q2XL and an Icon. I can't say that they've made me shoot any better. But I just like the way they shoot and the way they feel. So far I've only used the Q2XL for 3D. I will be using the Icon this year for my spot shoots.

What's it matter which brand you shoot. As long as you like it, are comfortable with it and it shoots well for you. Let's just support each other. It doesn't matter what brand it is. Matter of fact, the 2004 Pro Male Release at the IBO World Championships was won by a PSE shooter. 

All the major bow mfgs make bows capable of winning major shoots. But the shooter has to be the one that pulls off the win. If that's what you're looking for. I can't make a claim that I'm that good. Hopefully some day...but until then, I'll just enjoy shooting whatever bow I decide I like and fits my needs.

:shade:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...I forgot to answer your original question. No...everyone doesn't shoot a Hoyt. :star:


----------



## Jeremy Loop (Apr 20, 2005)

*Reply*

I shoot a Martin. I've shot a Hoyt but I like Martin a little better. Just my opinion.


----------



## possum3d (Feb 27, 2004)

This is not meant to be a bash. But it is real easy to get gun shy of the Hoyts when you've had two blow up on ya in less than 6 months . Both were new bows with new strings, never dry fired(to my knowledge) not shot with under grained arrows or nothing like that. Both times standing there at full draw settling on target and  . But I DIDN'T go back to Mathews trying me one of them Bowtechs and it does shoot nice.


----------



## bamabuck (Jan 19, 2005)

*SSSHHHHhhhhh*

AR but don't tell anybody its the best kept secret out there!!!! :zip:


----------



## THEMan1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Bowtech Bowtech Bowtech*

I shoot a defender vft for target and hunting. I love it. Its quiet, shock free, awesome valley and wall, and of course low poundage and high speed. I shoot 58lbs and 5.2 grain per pound and end up somewhere around the 270's. Fast enough for hunting and forgiving enough for target. Bowtech and only Bowtech here!! Not AR, Mathews, or Hoyt. Bowtech


----------



## LinuxDude (Jan 26, 2005)

Not everyone shoots a Hoyt, only those who want the best and are willing to wait for it


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah we all know that guys who actually shoot Hoyt bows is just a myth. They're all still waiting for their bows to be shipped.   Don't worry Hoyt guys, if you place your order for your 2006 Hoyt bows now maybe just maybe you'll have it by the time your great great great grandkids are redy to soot a bow!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*hoyt*

I have one I wish I could shoot


----------



## brian1966 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Hoyt 100%*

you have to have a HOYT :thumbs_up


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

fgpatton-ky said:


> They must be good cause everybodys pics i see in here the majority are hoyts! I think my next bow will be a hoyt ,all yours look good!!! :teeth: :thumbs_up


tis' a reason........ :wink:


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hoyt*

Shot a few different bows before getting my Merlin. 

Hoyt Ultratec - Cam 1/2
Mathews LX
Martin Slayr

Hoyt bare bow at rest in my hand tended to lean backwards whilst the Martin leaned forwards. Mathews and Merlin both held perfectly as a bare bow.

Mathews and Merlin shot both very similar but because alot of people I know shoot Mathews or Hoyt or Martin I got a Merlin. I am happy with it, shoots as good as any of the others and I got a custom built one form UK no probs.

I might have got a bowtech but couldn't get hold of one to try.

I think you should always try as many bows as you can get a hold of then make a decision. BTW my club is a complete mixture of Hoyt, Mathews, Martin, Bowtech and Bear. I was the only one shooting a Merlin until last weekend. One of the hunters has sold his Hoyt to get a Merlin Max Extreme.

Life is ever evolving.


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

Mathews. And my husband (he has 2) and my daughter and my brother-in-law did until he passed away.


----------



## hoyt safari (Apr 25, 2005)

Hoyt Protec w/ 3000 limbs & spirals for 3D. And Bowtech Independence for my silky smooth, stealth, hunting bow. Who knew life could be so good?

-Dan


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*does everyone shoot a hoyt?*

Well, I do... I started with Bowtech and I shot great with it. Then I bought my Hoyt Cybertec and I would not sell it for nothing! I shoot really good with it. Buy a Hoyt and your scores will improve by 20 points. By the way, I ordered last year a silver-flame left handed ultratec and I had it in 3 weeks. So I think that is very fast considering it was left handed. Hoyt must be pretty dang good, Dan McCarthy is shootin it up in Mens Pro....um I think he has won almost everyone of the shoots and last year won Rookie of the Year! I was at Louisiana ASA and heard 2 guys in front of me talking about Mathews pay outs for winning then they handed Dan a check from Hoyt and those guys turned around and said Damn they pay better. They didnt bash Hoyt no more. HOYT POWER!!


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

Everyone shoots them either for real,or thinking about them or saying"I might buy a Hoyt for my next bow" so yes everyone shoots one or wants one. The main thing I always hear is "Boy they shoot flat and they are quiet". Yes you gotta love a Hoyt. One last note.... no matter what you shoot it will always out shoot you.Enjoy the sport and get out there and tell your friends.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jul 8, 2002)

buck knife said:


> ...i have NEVER heard of a set of xt series limbs blowing up.  :shade:


Now you've heard of them  My CyberTec had XT2000 limbs that cracked - up 

They were replaced under warranty, but it does happen.


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

Own 4 Hoyts, newest 05 Turbotec great Bow, I wouldn't shoot anything else!!!! My Husband shoots a mathews has 5, my son shoots Martin. We as a family ,are doing our part to support the archery business!!!!!!! See we can all get along!!!!


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm an ol' fart, and will probably never give up my Xi Nemesis, but I have shot a Hoyt at a shop and it was pretty nice. But it has some kind of a hybrid cam system on it. My old Xi has a true dual cam system and I just adore it. Does anybody still make a true dual cam system, or is the binary/hybrid stuff TRULY better? Have pulled a few Bowtechs and their versions, as do the Matthews, seemed a bit harsh on the draw. Maybe it's just me, but my old bow still draws smoother than these newer ones. At my age I still pull 70 lbs on the compound, and 55 on the longbow, but I really value a smooth draw. While the bowtech Black Knight is one of the fastest bows around, I did draw one, and it was "choppy" on the draw- and it was set light at only 65 lbs. Any advice is welcomed, and nope---I don't bash anybody's stuff---I remember long and recurve bows when they were the only game in town, and bows with wheels on 'em was "nancy boy" stuff, so keep that in mind while you're pickin' at each other's pride & joys, okay?  (woulda stuck another Abe Simpson up here to play with ya some more, but really! The stuff we shoot with nowadays is so far ahead of what I grew up with...there's room for everybody's toys on this site!) OOOPS it is starting to begin lightning around here....I am goooooooooone!


----------

